
Why are Google and Apple dictating how European democracies fight coronavirus? - hadrien01
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jun/16/google-apple-dictating-european-democracies-coronavirus
======
rudolph9
So, refusing to violate basic privacy standards is dictating how Europeans
fight coronavirus?

~~~
anoncake
American companies don't get to tell European democratic governments what
privacy standards are appropriate.

------
niemandhier
They are not, most likely the tracking apps are completely irrelevant. The
vast majority of European ( or at least German ) measures were motivated by
scientists and not by Silicon Valley companies.

~~~
c89X
I think the point of the article is not whether the tracking apps are relevant
- or damaging to privacy, which they very well may be. The point is that these
decisions should be made by European governments, nót (American) corporations.

